# Delaware power problems



## rp272 (Jan 30, 2009)

We have a recently changed our caravan for 2008 model AutoTrail Delaware fitted with a Sargent EC325 PSU

Shortly after collection the two (apparently new) leisure batteries failed with the characteristic bad egg smell and control panel displayed ‘PSU over temperature’. This seemed to be resolved after batteries were replaced.

During our recent trip to Spain we experienced a number of strange incidents with the van electrics many of which have required rebooting the PSU. These have only occurred when connected to a mains hookup. Most were at our first site (4 weeks) while there were no incidents on our final site (2 weeks). I suspect that the PSU might not manage to ‘smooth’ the incoming supply nor handle voltage spikes properly. This may be connected to the reversed polarity light not illuminating.

I also suspect the battery charging (see comment re vehicle battery) and wonder if this could have been a reason for the failure of the leisure batteries.

I spoke with other AutoTrail model owners and one Delaware owner who had never experienced such incidents. If the cause was the mains supply then their vans did not succumb. 

Intermittent problems are notoriously difficult to diagnose as they cannot be replicated. I would welcome any suggestions and advice.

•Reversed polarity light did not illuminate when mains attached at one site but was identified by our plug type tester.

•I decided to charge the vehicle battery as we had not moved the van for 2 weeks. Initially all seemed well but a couple of hours later when we returned to the van the display was flashing and reporting the battery as ‘dangerously low’. No other 12 volt circuit was ‘on’ as far as I was aware. I deselected the vehicle battery. The voltage seemed high enough and the van engine started without difficulty.

•Light in toilet worked when switched on but went out when flush button pressed. The buttons on display panel did not work. Removed the two ‘battery’ fuses (as per handbook instructions) waited 30 seconds and replaced. Control panel worked correctly and CD in cab began playing!

•Relay clicking on PSU with PSU overheating message on display. Control buttons did not work. Rebooted PSU as above. This cleared the error message immediately so I don’t believe there actually was an overheating problem. This was the first time that error message had appeared since replacing the vehicle battery. CD began playing.

•Heater seems to work well on gas but after turning off when up to temperature mostly fails to restart and shows red light. Turning heating off and then on again seems to resolve the matter every time. 

•Truma heater failed to work on gas. This is the third or fourth time. L/H dial on gas (one flame) R/H dial set to heating also one flame. Green and red LEDs illuminate momentarily and then extinguish. Rebooted system and got ‘PSU over temperature’ message but pressing up arrow on control panel removes it. CD begins playing but heater still does not work. Tripped residual current circuit breaker and turn off/on heater MMC. Heater now working. 

•New Site! Cannot switch power on via control panel which is asking me to set the event timer, but none of the buttons seem to work. Instead of rebooting I turned the charger switch off and on.

•Light in bathroom went out when tap was turned on! Both power and pump light were illuminated on panel. None of the buttons worked and PSU had to be rebooted again.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I would suggest you call Sargent and discuss it with them. They are very helpful indeed.

Contact details for them are here.


----------



## rp272 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you Peribro

I contacted Sargents as you suggested and receive a prompt reply. The gist was:

_"...it would suggest to me that you may have an intermittent connection in the battery circuit; please check fuse 1 & 2 (On the EC325) are a good contact (tight) in their sockets. Also check the EM50 (Behind the Drivers Seat) connections and fuses.

If all okay then remove the PSU from its location and lower on its front, then unplug and examine the 6 way connector for yellowing or blackening indication a poor contact. You could also remove and replug the data cable at the PUS and Control Panel ends."_

The van has been returned to the supplier and they say that a burned contact was found and replace. They confirmed that they experienced similar strange errors until the fault was fixed and that since the PSU has behaved perfectly.

We collect the MH on Wednesday before going of for a 10 day trip so it remains to be seen if the burned contact was the cause!


----------



## rp272 (Jan 30, 2009)

The PSU has performed faultlessly since the faulty connector was replaced. It surprised me that such a small thing could cause such a diverse range of symptoms.

I hope this helps others in the same boat so to speak.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

as this was a genuine fault and you bought from a dealer, did you get a refund for your expenses, such as the new batteries.

cabby


----------

